# Peripheral IV placement



## AR2728 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there a code for peripheral placement of an IV, this was not PICC.  This was a complicated case which prevented the surgeon from placing a PICC, but patient required IV antibiotics.  After attempting multiple other veins sites and blowing the veins, he placed the IV through a vein on the superior lateral aspect of the left breast-cannulated with a 20 guage IV and placed a dressing.  

I'm thinking this is going to simply be included with his outpatient consult visit that day and not separately billed???


----------

